# Bathroom Glass Shelf Mounting Options



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

I have given your issue some thought and just can not think of how you would do a GLASS shelf at the height you want without drilling into the tile. The glass needs to be anchored so it does not slip off a mounting bracket and I have never seen any type of bracket that would give you the "drop" you are looking for. Anything that would be attached to the drywall with downward arms would also have to clear the thickness of the tiles. Something could be made out of wood for your purpose, but it seems you like the idea of the glass. 

I know this is not much help and I do understand not wanting to drill into the tile. You just have to figure out if you REALLY want a shelf in a particular spot and bit the bullet and drill.

Good Luck


----------



## argh (Mar 19, 2010)

I have a 1/4" tile bit with me but I'm unsure which type of anchor I need for the holes I've drilled. I have these lead shields - are they the right type for the job?


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

The lead sheilds are for going into masonary, not tile, they might crack the tile. What you need is a good plastic anchor long enough to go past the tile and the drywall. Most drywall is 1/2" thick, the tile will vary but you should be able to measure since your tile stops before going all the way up the wall. Understanding what an anchor does would be most helpful for you. The anchor has wings (or legs) that spread out and grab the back side of your drywall once the screw is inserted. Maybe do a google search on how anchors work so you will get a better idea of how they work. The internet is such a great resource.


----------



## argh (Mar 19, 2010)

I ended up using plastic anchors and got the shelf mounted.

Thanks!


----------

